# Poppers in moving water?



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

How do you work poppers in moving water? Do you move them across current, allow them to drift with the current, or move them with the current? Or, just use them in areas with little current? Thanks!


----------



## captnroger (Apr 5, 2004)

I use them in moving water in the Scioto quite often, usually with good results. Smallies have a hard time turning down a gold/black Pop-R. Just cast up current and let it flow downstream, using a little less action than you normally would. I've actually caught some 20" smallies in 'rapids' with them too.


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

Now that I think of it I have never really used top waters in current, I always toss them into the slack water. Dont know why now that I think about it. I guess I always assumed that the fish were in the current waiting on food bouncing along the bottom so I always use tubes, guess the current could bring a big ol fat juicy bug along the surface just as well. I'll have to give them a try in some current!! Nothing beats top water action for smallies.


----------



## redone29 (Jun 12, 2004)

Haven't had much success this year on poppers in current but have caught a few. The bait I've been getting more fish outta the current with is a buzzbait. Casting it down current and then reeling it slowly into the current. Letting the current do most of the work for me. Chart. or black buzzbaits have worked best.


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

I keep speeding the poping up until I find what the fish wants. I usually go across current. The fish seem to respond better than going against the current.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

I like walkin the dog with big sticks. The waves help hide the hooks and line. :B


----------



## Action (Apr 8, 2004)

I like fast hopping them up current and they're awesome in the slack water pools. I like the Skitterpops the best in natural finish patterns.


----------



## j_blocker1 (Apr 6, 2004)

atleast it works for smallies with poppers on the fly rod.

J


----------



## jsalkas (Feb 18, 2005)

I work slack water structure eddies, but when I'm drifting lazy in a canoe, I put them about five feet off of shore and work them along as they drift parallel to me. I dont' get as many fish compared to working good structure, but I cover a ton of water, and do get a few.


----------

